# Looking to buy a used kayak, couple ?s



## Josh R (Dec 4, 2010)

Length, that's my main question, I'm 6ft tall. My wife just bought a 10ft sun dolphin ss. I sat in it with the foot pegs extended all the way my legs are still bent at the knees. Do I want them straight or slightly bent, I'm definitely a rookie in the kayak world.
Her 10ft kayak seemed a little short for me and cramped, I am thinking of a 12.5ft kayak. What do you all think?
Thx 
Josh


Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## tito (Apr 27, 2012)

Kayaks are like that. Some that are shorter have more room than longer ones. Thats why you have to try before you buy to be happiest. I'm over 6 and my ascend 10 is 3 notches from the end. You want your legs to be bent on a rec kayak or a racer for that matter. How much bend is up to you. You use your legs and core to paddle to keep the stress off your shoulders.. A sea kayak has braces that hold your legs more straight where side control is more important. The more straight your legs are the more chance shoulder or lower back pain


----------



## Josh R (Dec 4, 2010)

tito said:


> Kayaks are like that. Some that are shorter have more room than longer ones. Thats why you have to try before you buy to be happiest. I'm over 6 and my ascend 10 is 3 notches from the end. You want your legs to be bent on a rec kayak or a racer for that matter. How much bend is up to you. You use your legs and core to paddle to keep the stress off your shoulders.. A sea kayak has braces that hold your legs more straight where side control is more important. The more straight your legs are the more chance shoulder or lower back pain


OK that makes sense I think. I was kinda thinking after I wrote my thread if my legs would be better off slightly bent.


Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Janehal (May 1, 2003)

Also look at getting the best seat you can get. Don't buy something and then have to buy a $150.. seat later on. Get one with moveable feet rests and a good seat and you should be good to go


----------



## Josh R (Dec 4, 2010)

Janehal said:


> Also look at getting the best seat you can get. Don't buy something and then have to buy a $150.. seat later on. Get one with moveable feet rests and a good seat and you should be good to go


Yes!
I've read about a lot people saying her a good seat, it's a common thing in all kayak threads!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

Josh R said:


> Yes!
> I've read about a lot people saying her a good seat, it's a common thing in all kayak threads!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


I am fishing (well trying to find the time to fish) out of a Hobie Revolution 13, 2016 MODEL. I picked this and paid extra for it for the comfort.

While I am not saying that you should buy a Hobie, I will say that you should look at the features that the Hobie has. Hobie has looked at seat comfort and built it into their kayaks.

I would suggest that you try to get as many of those features as you can, (Adjustable foot rest, adjustable seats, raised seat to keep you dry, etc.)

Good luck


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

Josh R said:


> Length, that's my main question, I'm 6ft tall. My wife just bought a 10ft sun dolphin ss. I sat in it with the foot pegs extended all the way my legs are still bent at the knees. Do I want them straight or slightly bent, I'm definitely a rookie in the kayak world.
> Her 10ft kayak seemed a little short for me and cramped, I am thinking of a 12.5ft kayak. What do you all think?
> Thx
> Josh
> ...


I have the sun dolphin 10ft ss fishing kayak. I am 6ft 4 in 260 lbs. my feet go way past the feet things. I keep them out straight. I kind of wish it was the 12 footer but, fiancée got it for me last Christmas. it is growing on me and is great for fishing the Shiawassee river alone. Beats useing the canoe by myself. The seat to me is comfy but, I also sit on my life jacket. Only had time to use it three times so far. First time out I was about to sell it within the first hour because sitting a kayak is different than the canoe. For a first kayak I like it. I don't actually fish from it . I just use it to get to my spots and get out with my waders.
View attachment 225292


----------



## Josh R (Dec 4, 2010)

mbirdsley said:


> I have the sun dolphin 10ft ss fishing kayak. I am 6ft 4 in 260 lbs. my feet go way past the feet things. I keep them out straight. I kind of wish it was the 12 footer but, fiancée got it for me last Christmas. it is growing on me and is great for fishing the Shiawassee river alone. Beats useing the canoe by myself. Only had time to use it twice. First time out I was about to sell it within the first hour because sitting a kayak is different than the canoe. For a first kayak I like it. I don't actually fish from it . I just use it to get to my spots and get out with my waders.
> View attachment 225292


I'm really thinking of looking into a 12ft kayak at least. I'm really thinking of looking used first just in case I'm not really into kayaking. I'd hate to spend a bunch first them not like it.
Thx

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

Used kayaks and canoes don't lose much value because they don't cost people much if they are just sitting there unlike a boat which is storage, motor maintance, and registration. North woods has lots of kayaks to check out and they give you a free paddle. Duhnhams has them and usually runs deals. I would definitely get a fishing model. I do like the rod holders behind the seat.


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

How will u transport it? Story I was told at my last employer was of a man who went to a longer yak and didn't think ahead. His old yak fit inside his Subaru wagon. Longer yak did not. Found out by slamming hatch shut and blew out da window. His brother in law reminds him every time they cross paths


----------



## Josh R (Dec 4, 2010)

finlander said:


> How will u transport it? Story I was told at my last employer was of a man who went to a longer yak and didn't think ahead. His old yak fit inside his Subaru wagon. Longer yak did not. Found out by slamming hatch shut and blew out da window. His brother in law reminds him every time they cross paths


Ha! 
For now it'll be on the back of the pickup.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Uncle Boopoo (Sep 15, 2008)

I have the same kayak as mbirdsley in the pic above. I'm 5'10" and 185lbs. It's probably the most unstable boat I've ever been in. It feels very tippy and it turns way too easily for my liking. It's actually hard to get it to go straight sometimes. My girlfriend has a 10' sit in kayak and it's much more stable than my 10' sit on. Now I wish I would've bought a 12' kayak because I don't trust the one I have once the water gets cold.


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

I am 6'1 and 280 and fish out of my 12' future beach trophy 144 kayak very comfortably. Not only will the 12' give you extra room, the longer kayaks paddle in a straight line better.


----------



## Josh R (Dec 4, 2010)

Uncle Boopoo said:


> I have the same kayak as mbirdsley in the pic above. I'm 5'10" and 185lbs. It's probably the most unstable boat I've ever been in. It feels very tippy and it turns way too easily for my liking. It's actually hard to get it to go straight sometimes. My girlfriend has a 10' sit in kayak and it's much more stable than my 10' sit on. Now I wish I would've bought a 12' kayak because I don't trust the one I have once the water gets cold.


When I sat in my wife's kayak, same one you and mbirdsley have, I didn't feel comfortable in it and I wasn't even in the water. 12ft is definitely what I'm thinking of looking for.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishsmith85 (Mar 4, 2015)

I bought a field and stream 12' kayak last year and have used it quite a bit for quick and longer trips. I made my own seat back out of pvc and rope and bought a pad to sit on. I bought mine new for $450 plus a paddle and the homemade seat. All together around $550. I like fishing from the kayak although it's way different than fishing from a boat. Definitely a good option to consider as far as cost and comfortability.


----------



## Jim_MI (Jul 9, 2012)

Speed is largely related to hull length - longer yaks are easier to move. If you are considering fishing, I would definitely recommend looking at a used Hobie Pro Angler, either 12 or 14 ft. The Hobie pedal drive system (Mirage Drive product line) is SO MUCH easier than paddling that there is no comparison. No leg issues at all and your hands are free for playing a fish, wielding binoculars or camera for birding, or even waterfowl hunting. I am biased - I have owned 4 yaks, but the last 3 have all been Hobie Mirage models. I just bought a new PA14 last week and (shameless self promotion here) have a used one for sale on the Classified section of this forum. See http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/index.php?threads/572136/

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## tito (Apr 27, 2012)

Josh R said:


> When I sat in my wife's kayak, same one you and mbirdsley have, I didn't feel comfortable in it and I wasn't even in the water. 12ft is definitely what I'm thinking of looking for.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


Hard to tell everything sitting on dry land. Example is my FS 10 on dry land it flops one side or the other. In the water the v that flops sits in the water and the side is concave for very stable boat. The v down the whole length makes a straight running boat.Things to look for in a fishing kayak. Good seat and leg positions. Want to get your feet off the pedals for fishing. So you want room inbetween to put your legs straight out. One out and other figure 4 either side. Indian style and Indian style with both feet together. The sun dolphin is a kids boat why it feels that way to you. I would advise not getting that make in a bigger size either


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

Jim_MI said:


> Speed is largely related to hull length - longer yaks are easier to move. If you are considering fishing, I would definitely recommend looking at a used Hobie Pro Angler, either 12 or 14 ft. The Hobie pedal drive system (Mirage Drive product line) is SO MUCH easier than paddling that there is no comparison. No leg issues at all and your hands are free for playing a fish, wielding binoculars or camera for birding, or even waterfowl hunting. I am biased - I have owned 4 yaks, but the last 3 have all been Hobie Mirage models. I just bought a new PA14 last week and (shameless self promotion here) have a used one for sale on the Classified section of this forum. See http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/index.php?threads/572136/
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk



That does not look like a bad price for a PA to me. If anyone really wants to fish from a kayak this is considered the king of kayaks.

If you do not want to lay out that kind of money there is more to it than just length although that is part of it. All 12 foot kayaks will not paddle better than all 10 foot kayaks. Even in the Hobies all of the same length units are not the same. My 13 Revolution is faster than a 13 foot Outback.

Paddling straight is not the only thing that you might be doing. If you are in a swamp you might want to turn faster and want something that does not track as well. That may also be true for river fishing. JMTCW


----------

